# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Characins >  Will Silver Dollars starve the rest?

## Dusty

Hi all!
I have just two Silver dollars and a Bristle nose in a 10G tank. I am cycling a 40G tank to transfer them in and may be add several other fishes.
My concern is that the Silver dollars gobble all the food as fast as...!
I don't know how the Bristle nose survives?! If I put more fishes are they going to starve?
Please, anybody there with Silver dollars -advise!
Love
Dusty

----------


## unsung

What other fish are you adding?
For bristlenose, you can feed them sinking food at night after you switch off the lights.

----------

